# Do you have other car beside the b12?



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

I'm just wondering if you guys drive other cars? Why keep the Sentra? my answersss would be:

1)It's not reliable when everything broke down around 64,000miles but after I replace everything it's trouble free so far up to now at 108,000. It run 75% like new.

2)Dirt cheap for parts

3)Not worth a penny to sell it but also not worth it to just give it away since it work just fine

4)paint still good(way better than my S13)

5)Just a great daily driver(with auto) around city. Parking is a plus. The black bumper just need shoe waxing to cover up parking scraps 

6) ALWAYS start up on anyday(in good hands)

7)Why waste $20000 for another car that do the same unless I find spending $20000 is worth it to look better in a nicer car for people who cares. I find having $20000 in my pocket more satisfying

THE DOWNSIDE

1)Noisy interior, harsh suspension, Weak engine with auto(BUT I driven worst)

2)For younGER guys only(looks so uncool!! in this box) but for us older guys(22+) having lots of $ left in our pockets make it REAL cool around the crotch

3)WEAK ENGINE. Slow accel. BUT Going up to 95mph is not a problem IF you wait long enough :cheers:


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I did at one point have another car. It was a 92 Mitsubishi Eclipse GS. Had a healthy 2.0L DOHC 16valve in her. I loved the looks of the car, exterior and interior wise, but DSM's are problematic cars. It eventually blew the water pump, timing belt jumped 15 degrees, and the eventually another 15 degrees. Had bent valves, damaged pistons and the MAF sensor went out. I was very happy to go back to my B12. With an upcoming insurance settlement, Ill get plenty of money, but rest assured, I'll be rolling in another B12. Very reliable. I only had the alternator go out, and stock clutch at 164K. My brother-in-law loved to do burnouts I think the car is cool as hell, and I'm only 18, it was my first car. I chose it over a Mazda 626, several assorted Hondas, and even a 88 Trans Am. The B12 gave me plenty of enjoyment, so i'll be getting another one.


----------



## HuMMerMan (Jan 22, 2003)

I bought the B12 simply because I need something fairly economical for my daily commute. I have a 91 Chevrolet Caprice Classic which I am "doing up" with a few mods here and there. Basically a summer "cruising car" It makes a nice cruiser, but with the 350ci V8 and some of the other mods (i/h/e, etc), it gets VERY poor gas milage. The B12 is also much nicer to drive in the winter. It lacks the ABS that my caprice has, but I personally dont like RWD for winter driving. The caprice also has alot of power now, and can be tricky to get it going in the snow (even with the auburn posi)

Also the roads are heavily salted in the winters here, and I just finished getting rid of the cancer on my caprice. (I hate bodywork) Like I said, I bought the B12 as a commuter, but its grown on me. Its also very easy to work on, compared to other imports I have seen / worked on.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

My Nissan is a Pulsar, but hopefully that's close enough to make me eligible for this poll. I have two other vehicles - matching 84 and 86 Eddie Bauer Bronco II's. The 84 became something of a project car a couple of years ago and I needed something else to drive, so I bought the Pulsar. It's served me pretty well, runs rich but I can accept that. The only thing I've had to do so far is change the belts. I bought the 86 just because it was a great price and I wanted a 4wd for the winter and because I don't always like driving something the Pulsar's size. None of them have given me any major problems, so I can't complain.


----------



## RockyB (May 3, 2002)

My uncle is the one who got me hooked on nissans, but he actually has a honda<- don't know why? I currently driving numerous vehicles. I'm driving these cars because I don't want to mess my B12 up in this winter plus it gives me time to mod it. Well, the vehicles are:
1989 Honda Accord LX my uncles with a 2.0 engine and 5spd, nice car handles great and ran great when he first bought it. It runs o.k. now, but since he's a mechanic he just fix it so it stays running. Like I heard "Never buy a mechanics car because they just try to keep it running"
1986 Jeep Cherokee Laradeo my uncles with a brand new rebuild chevy 2.8 engine in it, don't really like it but it has 4wd and it's a 5spd.
1986 720 Nissan Pickup my uncles with a Naps-z 2.4 engine and 5 spd I love this truck, everything you could do to it, it just keeps ticking.
1999 Toyota Corolla LE one of my sister's car with a 1.8 engine, this car really sucks, no horse power at all plus its auto. Handling is even worse.
1999 Toyota Camry LE another sister's car with a 2.2 engine, from a scale from 1 to 10 I'll give it a 9. It has great power and handling the only thing wrong it's a auto.
2000 Saturn SL2 another sister's car with a 1.9 DOHC, nice car but I don't like the body styling. Has o.k. power ablity and handling. This is one car I would say for a auto it shifts excellent and it pulls hard when you give it gas.
1996 Hyundai Accent my fathers car, don't know the engine size but it's 5 spd, All I have to say about this car is that it is a HYUNDAI - ha

Well, I think I covered all the cars. My B12 probably will be my only true car for now. Haven't had any major problems with her and she still runs strong.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I drive a B12 sentra because it's the best platform for speed and fun as well as being economical and down-right different. My other cars are as follow: 1993 Ford Taurus SHO (auto), 1993 Hyundai Elantra (very fast and reliable car), 2 1990 sentras. I just sold my 1991 Taurus SHO and delivered it to a guy in Huntsville, Alabama (long ass drive from miami) and I just got rid of my 1989 Hyundai Excel with 4G63T (I'm selling everything that's not in use). Too much over-head!


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

I Have a 93 Saturn at my disposal, but its a piece so ill just stick with Madeline


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey Boost. I got a friend wanting to sell me a '90 Hyundai Excel GLS for only $150. You think it's worth it. I know it has an auto tranny, but I don't know anything about the motor. If it's the 1.5L, I wouldn't pay $25 for it!!
BTW Everyone, Don't underestimate Hyundai's, they a great cars with speed, handling, and true reliability. Just shitty auto trannys.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

$150? I'll jump on it in a heartbeat and stuff it with a 4G63T instantly. Go for it! You'll be crazy to pass it up even if it's just an everyday driver. But I would be seriously looking to abort the auto gearbox.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Primary car: 1987 Nissan Pulsar NX XE

I have access to a '92 Dodge Spirit... 3.0L V6. *drools* Whenever I sit behind the wheel of that thing, I always (accidentally) burn some rubber.  
Also an '89 Ford Clubwagon... 5.8L(I think) V8 power... too bad it has to be in a 6,000 lbs beast. 
^^^ That Van will be an '03 Dodge Ram 3500 with the HO Cummins Deisel in about 12 weeks. (Truck's already been ordered)
Also a like-new '96 Corolla. Nice car, but the engine lacks much wanted power.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

LOOK DOWN~!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

workin on gettin a 'gasp' amc javelin


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

I drive my b12 hatchbackcuzz i got it for free and since the day 1 i loved it, its economical and fun to drive and u can still kick some older rice rockets  which gives me a great deal of satisfaction

besides the b12 i drive 98 jeep cherokee 4x4 and a 2001ford focus ZTS but those cars aint mine so i dont take pride in them i just race the shit out of them and than i tell my parents " I donno what happened to it i was driving perfectlly with me, maybe u should take it back to the dealership"


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

I've got an '03 Mustang GT or I can hop on my 955i Daytona and go for a ride.

The Nissan is my "beater", but I love driving it. Just simple, reliable transportation. Drives well, gets around 30mpg (mines a 4-spd), uses cheap tires, and I could go on and on. Only thing I don't like is the fact that it is a very loud car inside. Not exhaust wise, but road noise. I also use it in the summer to carry my kayaks.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

nyit240 said:


> *2)For younGER guys only(looks so uncool!! in this box) but for us older guys(22+) having lots of $ left in our pockets make it REAL cool around the crotch *


I dunno about that, all of my friends love the Sentra. Its been there for so many good times and tons of highschool memories. It has earned a level of respect among my friends. Its a cool car!

I also occasionally drive my moms 1998 Plymouth Grand Voyager (aka "Big Pimpin"). Its a Maroon-purple colour (Officially called Cranberry) and with a seating for 7, tons of room for skis and gear, decent stereo, and a 3.3 V6 engine its also a favorite among my friends for ski trips and nights on the town. Now if only there wasnt so many recalls and the engine would stop blowing head gaskets... 

-Nick


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

I drive my parent's cars on occasion.

1996 Chevy Lumina Sedan (EVIL!! I hate this car. It has 300,000km on it! Yes, 300!)

1983 Firebird (This car runs bad, but it has a beautiful body and 130km on it). It's rarely out of the garage.


----------



## Innerlogic (Sep 27, 2002)

1993 Infiniti J30 (basically a luxury z32 300zx, shares same chasis, engine, HICAS, hauls ass) 

1988 Toyota Supra Turbo Midnight Blue, Leather, Targa, TEMS P) <--- This is my baby

Sentra is just my project car since i got ^

Some day ill probably throw in a CA18DET But that is in a while (2+ yrs) but if i have a kid, then 14 yrs. lol


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

'79 230c, looks exactly like this one (if you don't get closer ;-):

http://www.autobild.de/karte.php?hash=05e607d49ac5432f36b10a101f775efe

i'll try to keep it as summer car (may money last...). the're some fuckin rust areas, which have to be done, but the mechanics are ok although its got 330.000 km on. TÜV will tell...


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

all of my car buddies knows my Sentra is the most reliable amount everyones car(new ones mostly) it takes me round trip to school and back with occasional abuse from hard driving for 5+years with minimal problems. People respect it cause it's still running and doing the same job as new $120,000 SL600 and $89,000 NSX which my old classmate own both. However since I attend a college with kids that have $ up their azz from parents the Sentra does not get any respect for everything else. O and I was stupid enough to race most of my buddies. It got to the point that the race is not all about winning it is about how much the Sentra can keep up. So it gets no respect for everything except it's function.


----------



## SuperHatch (Dec 3, 2002)

I've got a 1966 Buick Riviera with a 425, 7.0L V8... 465 ft/lbs of torque.. gotta love it...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2003)

it seems a lot of people drive some sort of chrystler... lol dodge, mitsubishi, etc.... or of course another nissan...

i have a 1996 dodge stratus and my wifes car a 1995 neon... i have pics of my sentra now which is not ugly at all.... check it out at www.eurostylz.cc and it won be boxy soon i am putting an integra front bumper on it...


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

well MY other vehicle isn't a car but it's a snowmobile 1979 Yamaha Enitcer 340 gotta love the japanese machines.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

my other vehicle is not running at the moment but its none other than yet another b12. its an 87 gxe 4door with the stock tach. alas,its an auto ,though. i also have a 90 gs500e zuk. not exactly a crotch rocket but she will do. only problem is when the rest of the boys drop 2,im left in the dust.......


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

Sentra was a "come and get it" free car, couldnt pass it up.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

same with the gxe. just had to get it home and it officially became my problem


----------



## NXlude (Mar 19, 2003)

I know youll all hate me for it but my other ride is a Honda. Its the garage queen. Built engine, nitrous, adj. suspension, blah blah. But the Sentra is what i rely on to get me around from day to day.....My last daily driver was a 91 hyundai excel, and i will say the sentra is a zillion times better.....


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i dont hate hondas... i hate some silly 17-19 years old honda driver with the back fliped caps !!  .... i got a new beater now that my engine has pucked out (prestone in all exhaust port)...
its a MErcury Cougar 1990 Ls... if i knew one day that i would drove some grand-pa cars like that, i would have bought a lincoln in the 1st place !! lol


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> My last daily driver was a 91 hyundai excel, and i will say the sentra is a zillion times better.....


 I like my Elantra over my sentras only because I do nothing to it; not even change the oil One of my sentras still have the old GA16i in it (till friday) and it hasn't had an oil change in 4 years (Talk about neglect). And yet it runs like a champion, but that motor has to go It's time to put the beast back in............


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Soon to be either 88 Gran Prix (2.8L) or a Hyundai Excel GLS. Depends on which one I like better. Hell, it's not my money for once. Anyone seen a B12 for under $600. Rather get another one than a Pontiac or Hyundai.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i will be the proud owner of yet another sentra in a few weeks. found an 88 4 speed . getting ready to dump the auto car, and swap EVERYTHING, even the exhaust on to the ga powered b12 and dump the 87 2 dr. might een swap the problem child motor inot the gxe just so i moves .


----------

